# Anybody using MagicLantern?



## bholliman (Jan 7, 2013)

Just curious, is anybody in the forum actively using MagicLantern firmware? I've only read a little about it and it appears to have some nice features.

I didn't want to try it out on my 7D without hearing some others experiences and opinions.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I didn't want to try it out on my 7D without hearing some others experiences and opinions.



ML is the reason I'm staying with Canon, I even wrote some small part of it myself (focus bracketing). Even w/o doing videos, the killer features for me are unlimited automatic bracketing, focus stacking, timelapses & focus peaking/zebras - and they keep adding, they just implemented a better auto iso than canon and exposure locks (only in the dev version).

The 7d is a relatively new port, I don't know about stability (unified is rock stable for 5d2, 60d, ...) - the place to have a look is in their forum. I am always baffled if people don't use it.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> The 7d is a relatively new port, I don't know about stability (unified is rock stable for 5d2, 60d, ...) - the place to have a look is in their forum.



+1 

First 7D alpha release was not too long ago if I am not mistaken so it's indeed a good idea to check the forums: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 7, 2013)

What is it you want to add, feature set wise?

I've not ventured down the ML route on any of my bodies, personally for me the extra features are only really useful if you have an external monitor, which usually has zebra and peaking in anycase.

Not saying that ML is wrong, or dangerous, just that it isn't for me.


----------



## gigabellone (Jan 7, 2013)

ML does wonders on lower end dslrs. I use it regularly on a t2i/550d and it add loads of useful features. I'm into long exposure landscapes lately, and ML made my life a lot easier with its built in bulb timer. I also used it to shoot an in-camera time lapse. Another great feature is the ghost image, crucial for shooting stop motion videos. Another function i use often is focus peak, that makes manual focusing in live view extremely accurate. When i installed it, it was like having an upgraded camera body. You should at least try it.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like its worth a try.

As I understand it, there isn't much risk involved. If you turn your camera off it will come back up with normal Canon firmware, right?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

bholliman said:


> If you turn your camera off it will come back up with normal Canon firmware, right?



NO! Turning your camera off is not enough because it isn't actually "off" - if (ever) ml freezes, you have to remove the battery. To uninstall ml then remove the boot flag from the card via the ml utility, then the camera will start w/o ml - the other option is pressing half-shutter when turning on the camera, in this case ml disables itsself until turning off - please do read the excellent installation instructions on the ml site.


----------



## thelebaron (Jan 7, 2013)

with the 5d3 for me its not really worth the risk until it is more thoroughly tested or they come out with some real image quality improving fixes(for video).
if I had a lower end rebel I wouldnt hesitate


----------



## Standard (Jan 7, 2013)

Installed it and used it a for bit on my 5DM2. There are some cool features such as focus peaking, but I didn't find that it helped improve my photography so I deactivated it. Magic Lantern was really developed more for video than stills. It's quite simple to install, however with any install it's highly recommended that you follow exact instructions. I'd installed it onto my 16 MB Sandisk so when ever I don't want to use it, I simply don't use that card, or vice versa.


----------



## emag (Jan 7, 2013)

ML was my reason for getting the 60D. I use time lapse, FPS override and ML's bracketed exposure (HDR) frequently. I have an astro-modified 40D and would love to see a stable release for that camera. I also installed the Wasia hack in my old 300D back when I had it. I'm all in favor of anything that makes a tool more useful. YMMV. My complements to the talented individuals who develop ML.


----------



## jcollett (Jan 7, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> I am always baffled if people don't use it.



I recently purchased a used 5D mark II and it had the latest Canon firmware of 2.0.9. I had read that ML did not work with this version and required a downgrade of the official firmware by Canon in order to get ML on the camera. Is this no longer the case? I may need to do more research as I did not want to do that downgrade right away.


----------



## infared (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a friend who wants to use ML on his 7D so that he can get more extensive bracketing to create HDR images.
Should he wait until the there is a more tried-and-true version?
Is it really that simple..you can take out the card you install it on and you are back to your Canon firmware?


----------



## Standard (Jan 8, 2013)

> Is it really that simple..you can take out the card you install it on and you are back to your Canon firmware?



Yes. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Barrfly (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm using the alpha 2 version on my 7D and am pretty pleased with the expanded features also it seems quite stable even in its early development for the 7D.
I also installed the full version on the two 60D's I bought my sons for Christmas , no problem on any of the cameras thus far. 
Every time I use Magic Lantern I can't help but wonder why Canon doesn't or hasn't implemented any of this into their firmware. Our cameras are capable of so much more then they provide us with !


----------



## alfeel (Jan 8, 2013)

It's very good on the 5DII but when I don't use it I have to remove the battery because it drains the battery in 2 days!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 8, 2013)

alfeel said:


> It's very good on the 5DII but when I don't use it I have to remove the battery because it drains the battery in 2 days!



That definitely sounds like a bug, I'd be nice if you'd post a report in the ml forum so they can fix it. Ml does make the led blink so you can see the camera is on (doubtful feature if you ask me), but the battery drain shouldn't be as large as you describe.



Barrfly said:


> I'm using the alpha 2 version on my 7D and am pretty pleased with the expanded features also it seems quite stable even in its early development for the 7D.



The 7d port should be very stable because it's just another digic4 body, and the unified version for digic4 is stable for a long time - they just couldn't get it to start on the dual-digic4 7d. It's different for digic5 cameras (5d3, 6d) - that's really a dev version that could have real bugs.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 8, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want to try it out on my 7D without hearing some others experiences and opinions.
> ...


+1
For some uses ML really does wonders - especially for video as mentioned, Eg. the ability to have a flat picture style applied to the recording while using a less flat one for live view. Not to mention Audio gain control. And png overlays (eg. golden spiral) and the list goes on  
Without a doubt one of my reasons for staying with Canon.


----------



## Niterider (Jan 8, 2013)

I actually find myself more often in the magic lantern menu than the canon menu! Especially for video, ML is a must. As far as stability goes, I have run it over multiple cameras and I have not had any issues or seen a noticeable decrease in battery life either.

Give it a try, you wont regret it. 

Also, be sure to carry an extra memory card with you that does not have ML installed on it just in case.


----------



## pato (Jan 8, 2013)

When you turn on the camera, hold the SET button. That way ML will not be loaded, in case of an issue or empty memory card.


----------

